# Anti-brag: Mauser was a baaaaad boy



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

We went down to pick up my Dad at the assisted living center to take him to the doctor. I brought Mauser in and he was schooming with the ladies at the front desk when one of the residents came down the hall. She was using a walker and moving veeeeery slooooooowly.

As she sloooowly made her way towards us she was staring at Mauser. The combination proved to be too much for him and he went off. Started barking like crazy for a few seconds before I sushed him.

The lady was completely unphased. Pretty much just kept coming towards us. When she got close I told her he was still a baby and that he'd never seen a walker before (I really think it was just her moving SO slow). I lead him up to her and the walker and he sniffed it and was fine. 

Then another resident came by in a scooter and Mauser looked ready to bark at that, too - so I intervened right away and brought him to her.









Even with the outburst they all loved him and wanted to know when he was coming back.

Now - where can I find a slow old person with a walker to proof Mauser on??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Recovery is key for pups so young and he sounds like he bounced right back.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I say get a walker, and get an old lady dress, wig, stockings, and go in a back room, come out walk real slooooow, see what he does! Chyanne is scared to death of lawnmowers for some reason, 3 times a week, I get the lawnmower park it in different areas of the yard and let her sniff around it, she is getting to the point, " i aint scared no more" LOL.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangNow - where can I find a slow old person with a walker to proof Mauser on??










We actually have a walker and crutches in our CGC class to be used as distractions! But the nice thing about taking the dogs to the brewpub most weekends is they have been exposed to not just people walking by, but also bikes and skateboarders whizzing past and motorized wheelchairs too. They've seen people with walkers on the paved path at Point Isabel, they're pretty blase about that sort of thing by now. If I could just get Keefer to not bark at the other dogs he sees when he's on leash.......









I agree with Ruq, I think Mauser did fine for seeing one for the first time. Everything is new when it's new, and then it's not new anymore.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Tell Mauser to keep an eye on those folks with walkers... they are crazy drivers and will run right over him







When DH had his artificial hip done the PT folk in the hospital were very insistent that he keep his head up all the time to look where he was going. Seems to me it is also important to watch where you step







Boss learned the hard way to watch out for his paws when heeling up beside DH and the walker while they were doing laps in the house.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor Mauser boy, he had to defend his momma from that slow moving attack by the strange wheeley weapon!!

Seriously it just sounds like he just needs a little more exposure and he will do just fine. I'd keep taking him to visit dad with you, its a plus plus because he will get used to all kinds of weird and wacky looking equipment and the old folks will LOVE his visits. Kids and dogs are always such a hit with the elderly. Some get a little intimidated by the big dogs but many more have wonderful memories dogs "just like yours" and love to share their stories while loving on a sweet pup.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Chantell34I say get a walker, and get an old lady dress, wig, stockings, and go in a back room, come out walk real slooooow, see what he does!


Can't you get DH to play dress up? *L*


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lauri, don't worry. Mauser







is PERFECT! This happened to Grimmi, too. Teenagerhood rears it's, like, you know, hormonal head!







Seriously, this will happen again at about a year, and probably yet again at about 18 months! Even when neutered, there are hormonal changes at this young age. When hormone levels peak, suspicion level rises, and you get a great dog who for NO real reason, suddenly alerts on NUFFING.







Out of the blue! Then, a week from now, he'll settle right down, and maybe 6 months from now you might see him BARK at something like a scooter or bike or babycarriage. Funky teenagers!







Mauser has a super temperament!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> Now - where can I find a slow old person with a walker to proof Mauser on??


Mu house after I have finished playing with Della.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Chantell34I say get a walker, and get an old lady dress, wig, stockings, and go in a back room, come out walk real slooooow, see what he does!
> ...


Pictures are a requirement if this happens...LOL.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Those slow moving people do make the dogs suspicious. We use to use that as a distraction during my time with AKC obedience training.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

This is a super sore spot with me, and I REALLY hope you don't take this wrong....

Please Please Please don't take a dog to a nursing home if you think, even for a second that he is not proofed on things and may "go off". 

The place where my grandmother was had visiting privileges for dogs. They had <u>one</u> bad experience, and it was revoked. A "big" dog went off barking at a resident and the resident's son or daughter filed a complaint and EVERYONE lost the chance to bring their dogs to visit. It was absolutely devastating to my grandmother not to be able to see her little beloved yorkie a few times a week to the point where we ended up moving her to another facility where he could visit.

Please do your socialization somewhere that if he goes off that it wont' affect so many people who depend on those visits!! PLEASE!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Tammy,

I completely agree! I won't put Mauser back into a situation like that (AT the facility) until I know he's proofed on it.

I do plan on bringing him back to visit but I will make SURE to watch for the walker people and redirect his attention as SOON as he sees them.

That's what I should have done in the first place but I got sidetracked by one of the ladies asking to pet him.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> As she sloooowly made her way towards us she was staring at Mauser.


It was most likely the stare that made him react.... 

Christine


----------

